# Best wrist strap release for target



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the way the Carter Rx1 feels and operates. I can adjust the lenght of the strap infinately to fit me, and it can be adjusted. See if you can find one and try it out.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I use to have a carter 2 shot and really liked it. Was a very crisp release


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Carrier Like Mike. Best strap release that I have ever used for target and 3d.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

mountainman7 said:


> carrier like mike. Best strap release that i have ever used for target and 3d.


x2!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Carter Lucky great release easy to adjust.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Dietmar Trillus seems to do well with the Tru Ball Short & Sweet. 

Personally I can no longer shoot a wrist strap release. I switched away from them about 10 years ago. I've tried to go back a few times, but they feel so awkward, I give up after a few shots. If, like you, I had to go back to them, I probably could, but I don't want to.

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

wrist straps have a very wide range in quality and function in respect to accurate shooting. they are truly one area where money defines quality and function.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I really like the Scott Rhino XT. 

Run the heavy spring and adjust for no percievable travel. If it's too heavy, trim the spring one coil at a time until you like it.... get some extra springs because you'll end up going heavier again once you get used to it.

I've done really well with it over the last few years. Mine is heavy enough that most people can't get it to fire. I just pre-load it aggressively and allow the shot to develop.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I shoot my thumb trigger the same way, guys try it and hand it back to me saying they can't get it to fire !. you have to have them set up hard enough to be able to grab ahold of them and be aggressive on the shot, other wise you don't develop a secure and confident release execution. so many guys suffer from a "timid release execution", having a light trigger is exactly what causes that. you'll find that most of those guys develop some form of target panic along the way, as well.


----------



## SteveinAZ (Aug 16, 2012)

What about a Scott Longhorn Hunter Series??? ...back tension with a wrist strap.

Steve


----------



## 21switchback (Feb 10, 2009)

Practise BT with the "squeeze me" and shoot with the carter "2 shot"


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

SteveinAZ said:


> What about a Scott Longhorn Hunter Series??? ...back tension with a wrist strap.
> 
> Steve


Just what I was going to say, possibly stick with a hinge that is on a wrist strap.


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

Scott Wildcat


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

The Center X would be a great release! It is fully adjustable so you can have the sensitivity you want!


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I just got a Truball Fang and so far it's great! Comes with 3 different weight springs a 2 different triggers. For me it's working great … only thing I don't like is, since I switched to a wrist strap about a week ago I've destroyed 3 arrows I'm grouping so tight!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

The Scott Longhorn Hexx is areally good release


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

hex if you want to stick with a hinge, like mike or center x are the two that I would go to for a wrist strap


----------

